
Don't work for CrateJoy - rothbardrand
We all see advertisements from YC companies who are hiring on the main page, but we&#x27;re not allowed to comment.  This is a shame, because several of these companies engage in discrimination, or otherwise have bad practices.<p>I&#x27;ve seen reports from people who feel they were discriminated against by Cratejoy in hiring and I personally feel that they were ageist in passing on me.  (but it&#x27;s a good thing, I ended up getting a much better more senior position.... in retrospect working there would have been a mistake on many levels, so they did me a favor.)<p>There&#x27;s really not much excuse to not have your hiring act together... make it objective as possible, do it professionally, and only use employees as interviewers who can be professional, but also, make it about skills and wisdom, not a trivia challenge.<p>And for god sake, if multiple people think you are discriminating, that means either you are discriminating or you&#x27;re doing a terrible job of evaluating them and they are left with that as the best guess as to why they were passed over.
======
whipoodle
Thanks for the report!

